# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kafke 930 mijë vjecare

## shigjeta

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar fragmente të kafkës së fosilizuar të një specie njerëzore që ka jetuar 930 mijë vjet më parë. Fosili që u zbuluar në një rajon të Kenias në Afrikë, hedh një dritë re mbi prejardhjen e njeriut. Shkencëtarët shpresojnë se kjo do të ndihmojë për të sqaruar se cilat specie primitive janë pararadhës të drejtpërdrejtë të njeriut modern. Prej kohësh, shkencëtarët kanë argumentuar se një lloj specie e herëshme njerëzore, e njohur si Homo Erektus, ose njeriu i parë që filloi të ecte me dy këmbë, u largua nga Afrika dhe u vendos në Azi para se vendin e tij ta zinin specie të tjera njerëzore. Por fosilet e species së asaj periudhe janë të ralla në Afrikë dhe megjithëse kafka e fosilizuar është njëjtësuar si Homo Erektus, vazhdon të mbetet e paqartë se çfarë lloj speciesh njerëzore primitive jetonin në Afrikë 500 mijë deri në 1 milionë vjet më parë. Kafka e zbuluar rishtaz është më e vogël sesa ato të njohura deri tani. Grupi i antropologëve, kryesuar nga shkencëtari amerikan Richard Potts, thotë se pranë vendit të kafkës u gjetën edhe vegla primitive pune. Ky zbulim ka rindezur debatin mes shkencëtarëve rreth çështjes nëse gjatë periudhës së ekzistencës së Homo Erektusit kanë qënë të pranishme edhe specie të tjera të ngjashme me njeriun. Gjithashtu vazhdom të ekzistojë pikëpyetja nëse Homo Erektusi është paraardhës i drejtpërërdrejt i homo sapientit, njeriut të sotëm, apo ka vetëm lidhje të largëta me të. 

_Pergatitur nga Astrit Lulushi - VOA_

----------

